

2011: The Enterprise Resets - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/02/2011-enterprise/

======
JanezStupar
Marketing hogwash...

Mainframe ain't dead and won't be for long... It's quite interesting how IBM
plays this game underhandedly - promoting cloud while betting strong on
mainframes which ain't going anywhere.

In my opinion - the cloud is on its way to a peak. I do believe that it has a
place - It's just not be all end all. Cloud is the new outsorcing.

Unfortunately there are only so many people who are capable of doing a
competent job. And if you're not the company that attracts creme - then it
doesn't really matter what kind of IT CDO you purchase - below its the same
old gringos.

~~~
TomOfTTB
Look...the author is the CEO of Box.Net which is a company whose business
model is the cloud. So there's obviously a bias and I do think he's a little
hyperbolic on some of his points.

That said I'm someone who runs what is considered a medium sized enterprise
and have been testing Box.Net for a few months now and I've been impressed. It
allows me to extend file sharing beyond our network firewall without having to
configure (or pay for) an expensive VPN license (I'd started moving the rest
of our Intranet to EC2 in 2009). Plus it duplicates all the Sharepoint
functionality that we were using.

I can honestly say cloud computing has saved me from creating at least 1 new
position at a savings of around $53,000 a year (that's subtracting the EC2 and
Box.Net bills)

~~~
JanezStupar
Duly noted - will take a look into Box.Net

